# Drove same car for 82 years.



## otnorot (Jan 10, 2011)

Can you imagine having the same car for 82 years?!!!

I guess it was no longer under warranty...

"How Long Have You Owned a Car?" 






Mr. Allen Swift ( Springfield , MA.) received this 1928 Rolls-Royce Picadilly P1 Roadster

from his father, brand new - as a graduation gift in 1928.

He drove it up until his death last year.....at the age of 102 !!!

He was the oldest living owner of a car from new.. Just thought you'd like to see it.

He donated it to a Springfield museum after his death. It has 170,000 miles on it, still runs like a Swiss watch, dead silent at any speed and is in perfect cosmetic condition. (82 years)

That's approximately 2000 miles per year...


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, that's cool.

The longest we owned a car was 5 years, we owned our cavalier from 2001 to 2006 and our malibu from 2006 until now, but we've been itching for something different so we will probably get something new in the Spring.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

HAHAHA I know that car! Born and raised there. I love that museum.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.springfieldmuseums.org/t..._history/exhibits/view/162-automobile_gallery


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 10, 2011)

That's really cool. He must have had some cosmetic work done on it anyway though, things like seat covers and the like would have worn out in that amount of time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 10, 2011)

That is awesome.


----------



## otnorot (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you know that in the 40tys and 50tys in you owned a Rolls Royce and the car broke down,no matter where you were they would fly in technicians from England to repair the car even if you were in South Africa.
Bill


----------



## Anaira (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. They don't make cars like that these days...

My dad always crashes his cars. Our last car lasted just under two years; both crashes happening right on the Christmas season, leaving us carless.


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 11, 2011)

That is so cool, wish they still made vehicles to last that long.


----------



## Suz (Jan 11, 2011)

That is great! I change my cars like I change my underwear! 

(OK, maybe not THAT much, but you know what I mean)


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 11, 2011)

That is neat!! Didn't have alot of miles either.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

That is so amazing!!!! what a story! and 102? wow.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

i love car history like this!!..what an awesome story!!..and a really KEWL CAR!!..id luv to have that thing...what a piece of history...thanks for posting this..im gonna share with a friend of mine who is into all kinds of car history and memorabalia...


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats pretty sweet....but if that was his only car and it only had 170,000 miles on it, he honestly led a pretty boring life, well atleast didn't drive much.


----------



## PeppyTheHare (Feb 6, 2011)

they sure don't make cars like they used to huh


----------

